# Tank Sunday night



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Not sure, but maybe John and Treed may join, but me going hell or high water. Some know me others dont, but upon leaving, well, will post Tank bound.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

sounds like a plan


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Good luck Shaggy ... haven't seen too many reports from the Tank, but it's gotta be better than the action in the surf right now


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hmmm...methinks Shaggy and Treed are onto something....The Tank is just a short hop from AI....AIn't that something??!!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Anyone fishing the Tank lately? Would this be a place for Croaker & Spot primarily this time of year?

I crossed over the bridge once last year, and have read about folks fishing for Striper at night late in the fall, but that's about if for my knowledge of the place.

I'd be up for trying it out if anything is running, even if no Striper action is likely


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Hey fishhead...*

...can you say catfeeesh?


----------



## saypokai (Aug 16, 2005)

few weeks ago, my friends caught a few croakers, bunch of spots/perch and someone from the pier caught a BIGGO drum! it was like 3 ft long!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Welcome aboard!

Yes Black Drum (large ones) are uncommon there but a few are caught there every year. There are a few spawning locations that are at the mouth of the Tank river and I am sure a few make there way up to feed.


----------



## Andrew (Aug 3, 2006)

*Tank fishing*

I've been fishing Tank pretty regularly with 7 y.o. my son throughout the summer. Interestingly, cats that the Tank is (in)famous for have been conspicuous in their absense this year. There was some significant striper action at the Tank through June, including a 40-incher I got June 30 that took two able-bodied men to lift over the rail. Stripers went AWOL once the waters warmed above 70 and became scarce. I saw a couple caught here and there, but nothing that you'd call "action". Croakers, however, have been there in force, and every trip brings at least a couple industrial-size (16" or better). Spot has been there, but the bite has been lazy. Perch and toadfish have been omnipresent, treated as tossbacks unless it's a trophy perch that my son insists on showing his brother at home. Last couple of trips, hooked into rod-testing size rays that gave me a major workout (always like to bring them to the surface just in case it's a drum before cutting them off) -- a major pain... In summary, I think Tank is slowly improving, but nowhere close to where it's been before Bush came to power... 

-Andrew


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll be there labor day. Hopefully I'll get to meet a couple of you guys. I'll have a fishin mate cart with a red cooler. Stop by and say hi if ya get the chance.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Seems as if High tide ought to be rolling in just around 9pm Sunday. Less John or treed come up with other ideas, maybe farther east, I be looking to hit the Tank somewhere around 5pm, maybe earlier, and fishing as long as this worn out body may allow.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I am heading out on the cambridge side tonight for a couple hours. Mainly fishing for spot to use at AI this weekend. 

I'll post a report when I get home. 

If your out tonight i'll have an orange shirt on with grey sweatshirts and i'll be toting my red garden wagon along!


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

report for the night from the tank! 
White perch bite was on
Spot bite was so/so (all little) 
didn't see any croaker

Now the good news, I helped a guy at the end of the pier pull a pretty big sheepshead up. The same guy was also catching stripers, even some keepers. 
His bait was peeler crabs.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

What tide was the bite running on? Me been thinking getting there after the low, waiting to hear from John, but maybe around 5pm. 

Also, stripers on live line, peelers or cut?

Spot on bloods, or fish bites.

If thinking about an all nighter wanna be prepared

Spot, to use there, or AI later?

And a sheepshead? Drum, this is sounding almost like Clyde's tog at the Peake frenzy

Have Jeep will travel 

Oh and U be able to make out there for a bit Sunday?


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

ffemtreed said:


> report for the night from the tank!
> White perch bite was on
> Spot bite was so/so (all little)
> didn't see any croaker
> ...


Hmm... never caught one of those. Might have to go see for myself .

BTW, peelers - where can I get those?


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I was there for the first couple hours of the outgoing tide. It didn't seem to be running very fast. 

Spot/perch on fishbites
Stripers and the sheephead was caught on peeler crab. 


I don't think i'll be able to make it Sunday night, I have a trip out to some wrecks in the ocean to fish all day and then I am heading to AI for the night for some last of the year sharkin' and maybe even a red lady!

I will be at the Tank today off and on all day.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice report treed. Are you sure that was a sheepshead though. Some of them black drum get mighty colorful and tend to look like them sheepies. Easiest way to figure it out is open their mouth. If that fish has a set of choppers,(I mean sometimes they look like dentures!) then it is a sheepshead. If so that would be one of the craziest catches ever.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

it defiantly had a set of chompers on it. Its mouth also looked more like a striper than a carp. 


Also went this morning for a couple hours. Saw some pretty nice size croaker being caught. Spot and Perch bite was really slow. 

The good news in the 2 hours I was there I got 7 nice crabs for lunch! So it was a good morning. 

I am going to head back out later tonight around dusk to try for some bigger feessheess.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

ffemtreed said:


> it defiantly had a set of chompers on it. Its mouth also looked more like a striper than a carp.
> 
> 
> Also went this morning for a couple hours. Saw some pretty nice size croaker being caught. Spot and Perch bite was really slow.
> ...


ffemtreed, thx for the reports. Must be awesome to live so close to the tank .


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

If you truly have sheepies or for that matter lots of baby black drum that _should_ bode well for a trout appearance. Historically they are the thickest during the month of September. I would definitely bring some peeler crab and use cut spot out there. Don't be shy about tossing a spec rig with 3-4" white gulp (minnows or grubs). If the bait action is slow try this as you might find some trout or rock looking for a meal that is moving. When the darkness sets in see if you can see any rock gathering at the shadow lines. It is a bit early but you never know when they will start.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

K haven't got confirmation from John yet, but me gots peelers, BWFB, getting bloodworms and maybe some fresh from Kool Ice till I catch some.

But me will be leaving Kent Island around 4pm this afternoon, and fishing till who knows? If i get lucky be having to leave by midnight

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Good luck guys! Don't be shy about trying out that other spot I mentioned ... it is in the neighborhood. I am heading out with my daughter AND wife this time for some crabbing and fishing and a little sloppy joe picnic. Should be fun!


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

shaggy said:


> K haven't got confirmation from John yet, but me gots peelers, BWFB, getting bloodworms and maybe some fresh from Kool Ice till I catch some.
> 
> But me will be leaving Kent Island around 4pm this afternoon, and fishing till who knows? If i get lucky be having to leave by midnight
> 
> Have Jeep will travel


oh i will be there


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Guys, I should be there as well - cya there! .


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

GhostCrab said:


> Guys, I should be there as well - cya there! .


sweet maybe u can net another peanut bunker


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Should be heading out of here within about half an hour. Bringin dodge Caravan not jeep, more room.

Got peelers, and gonna see if I can get some spot to begin with.

should be a nice evening if nothing else

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Departure delayed, back up around toll plaza according to John. Will check parking situation on Cambridge side first, if none we hit the west side.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Just got back from tha Tank and it was slow:

4 spots for me & Jr. and 1 w. perch for my buddy's son. Asked around and most folks were doing well catching spots, w. perch. One family said they caught 2 doz crabs... and I saw a lot of other folks catching crabs.

Didn't see anyone I recognized... no P&S-er AFAIK.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

got there around 5ish caught some perch,spot,toadfish, and a 17 1/2" rock

left at midnight slow and wind picked up had a great time fishing with shaggy though


PS.... toadfish eat spot heads


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

John81 said:


> got there around 5ish caught some perch,spot,toadfish, and a 17 1/2" rock
> 
> left at midnight slow and wind picked up had a great time fishing with shaggy though
> 
> ...


I guess I missed you guys ... we were about mid-way on the pier (got there around 7? Not sure. But left around 10:30PM since the boys were getting cold).

We didn't cross the bridge but pulled off on the first sign for the pier.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

GhostCrab said:


> Just got back from tha Tank and it was slow:
> 
> 4 spots for me & Jr. and 1 w. perch for my buddy's son. Asked around and most folks were doing well catching spots, w. perch. One family said they caught 2 doz crabs... and I saw a lot of other folks catching crabs.
> 
> Didn't see anyone I recognized... no P&S-er AFAIK.


Hey GC, looks like the spot were not cooperating. Oh well, at least you got out fishing with your son. It's pretty unusual that no one is catching catfish this year at the tank, especially at night. At least a few crabs were around. How far down the bridge were the crabbers?


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

fishbait said:


> Hey GC, looks like the spot were not cooperating. Oh well, at least you got out fishing with your son. It's pretty unusual that no one is catching catfish this year at the tank, especially at night. At least a few crabs were around. *How far down the bridge were the crabbers?*


Right at the beginning of the bridge... next time we'll definitely bring our crab traps.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

GhostCrab said:


> I guess I missed you guys ... we were about mid-way on the pier (got there around 7? Not sure. But left around 10:30PM since the boys were getting cold).
> 
> We didn't cross the bridge but pulled off on the first sign for the pier.


We went to the other side of the bridge,
this one kid was killing perch with a hand line
he must have caught around 30 perch and he coulda caught more but stopped he had a sweet honey hole.
We also meet the guy that caught that 60lb drum one of the nicest guys you have ever meet


----------

